# To those with alot of guinea pigs.



## xchocolatexmustardx (Mar 14, 2011)

Seriously, do you have a seperate fridge just for them? My fiance is already annoyed with my two boys food.


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

We have 5 (used to be 6) and yes, most of the time we have our spare fridge on and full of guinea veggies.

In our old flat, we used to struggle to find space for everything as we only had the one fridge.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I used to have a little herd of 13, and either grew a lot of what i fed them, or had to purchase it on a daily basis due to lack of space in the fridge.

One bag of spring greens takes up an entire salad crisper.


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

the veg drawer of my fridge is full of veg for the critters. anyone looking in would think I ate really healthly but I dont eat any of it!


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

I only have 2 guinea pigs and they have both the salad draws and some of the shelf above too! they eat far better than us


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

I have 4 and also currently one litter of 3 3week olds and they do get through veg at a rate of knots lol

I have a veggie patch so get to grow some which is a definate help, but yeah about half the large fridge is for them also


----------

